# Tree Paint



## Down To Earth (Jul 3, 2004)

What are some online suppliers for tree paint, I have tried forestry suppliers and am not impressed. Have been rolling thru boonville to pick it up but not the most convienent. were do you guys get your stuff online.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2004)

Generally, we don't even use it.

I don't, at least.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 3, 2004)

Read this to learn why wound dressing is not for trees.

http://www.puyallup.wsu.edu/~Linda Chalker-Scott/Horticultural Myths_files/Myths/Wound sealer.pdf


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jul 3, 2004)

rb, I agree with much of that article but I thought it was a little strident and absolutist. Dressings ARE needed for graft unions, nothing to debunk there.

DTE, I use sealants experimentally in very specific circumstances. If you tell us what/why you want to paint, we may be able to recommend.


----------



## Down To Earth (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys, I am not taking about paint to seal wounds. I am talking forestry paint for running harvesting boundary lines and for marking trees to be harvested. 
thanks


----------



## Stumper (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.benmeadows.com/store/dept.asp?dept_id=262

http://www.baileys-online.com/store/USA.htm


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Down To Earth _
> *Guys, I am not taking about paint to seal wounds. I am talking forestry paint for running harvesting boundary lines and for marking trees to be harvested.
> thanks *




Hahaha! Well, that _does_ change things!


----------



## Yin (Jul 3, 2004)

> Hahaha! Well, that does change things!


lol!!!!!





> Read this to learn why wound dressing is not for trees.



Thanks for that link. I'm learned


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 3, 2004)

I buy my marking paint from bailey's. I also use their flagging tape.


----------



## Down To Earth (Jul 4, 2004)

ryan, havent heard of baileys paint brand before, rudd? How does it do in the rain and does it still work in below zero temps?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 4, 2004)

DTE, yes it is Rudd paint. It does great in the rain and holds up very well, as to below zero that I can't tell you as I have only used it down to 15 above. At that temp you have to constantly shake the can to keep things moving


----------



## wiley_p (Jul 4, 2004)

Tape a handwarmer to the can, keep it in your vest pocket and no problems.


----------



## Down To Earth (Jul 4, 2004)

Speaking of vests wiley you ever seen anyone use one of these

http://www.irl.bc.ca/Forestry Supplies/vests.htm


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 4, 2004)

No problem carrying my smokes with THAT puppy!


----------



## wiley_p (Jul 6, 2004)

DTE, no I still have my Filson, that one looks dandy though. I think the Filson is about the same price, that Cordura one looks nice it would dry out quicker in wet climates, could be a bit noisy.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 7, 2004)

come on boys wakey wakey even i knew what he ment by paint ,we call it marker paint


----------

